# Leaving for six weeks tomorrow!



## Joe Blow (24 November 2004)

Hi all!

I am leaving tomorrow for a long awaited holiday with my girlfriend backpacking around Europe. I will be gone until January 6th.

I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone for becoming a part of the Aussie Stock Forums community over the last six months. A forum is only as good as it's members and you guys are what makes Aussie Stock Forums stand out from the pack. Well that's my biased opinion.  

So please... welcome any newcomers with open arms and give any troublemakers a swift kick in the virtual pants. 
I know you'll all look after the forums for me while I'm gone!

If I can figure out how to get photos from my digital camera to the computer in an internet cafe I will post some pics in this thread as I go.

I wish you and your loved ones a very Merry Christmas and a happy and extremely prosperous New Year. 

May all your trades be winning ones!

Cheers!

Joe

PS. Go MUL!


----------



## clowboy (24 November 2004)

Thanx Joe,

You have a merry christmas and happy new year too


----------



## Porper (24 November 2004)

Now then Joe

Hope you have a great time, if you get to Yorkshire in England say hello to my friends & family for me.I might see you there, I leave for the UK in a couple of weeks for Christmas. :knightrid


----------



## stefan (24 November 2004)

> I am leaving tomorrow for a long awaited holiday with my girlfriend backpacking around Europe



He's a brave man who swaps the great Queensland Summer with European WINTER.... Brrrrrrrrr...  Good luck and enjoy a snowy Christmas over there!


----------



## ghotib (26 November 2004)

You're in the air by now, but if you check out the forums while you're away Joe, have a great time and stay warm.

And if you don't see this till you get back, hope it was fantastic. 

Ghoti


----------



## RichKid (26 November 2004)

Hey Joe, Have a great holiday and enjoy the attractions and thank you very much for starting these forums!
Look forward to seeing those pics!! (Will we see some of you at the big bourses??- yes very nerdy, I'm sure your girlfriend will disapprove).

All the best!


----------



## Joe Blow (9 December 2004)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick note to let you know where I am and what I ´m up to.

Tonight is my last night in Barcelona and tomorrow we are heading south to Malaga in Southern Spain, on the Mediterranean. After two or three days there we ´ll probably be off to Italy.

My stomach is finally getting used to the change of locale from Brisbane and I like the fact that the weather is warmer down here. The Spanish people are very warm and friendly... which is more than I can say for the Parisians. : 

Travelling on the cheap is a struggle but very rewarding.

I will continue to check in here regularly. Thank you all, especially Stefan, for looking after the forums for me while I am over here.

Will keep in touch.

Cheers!


----------



## Joe Blow (21 December 2004)

Greetings to all from Rome!  

Tomorrow will be our third and final day. We leave on a night train to Munich at 9pm tomorrow. I swear we are walking 10 kilometres a day and I know for a fact I have already lost four kilos in spite of all the beer I have been drinking!  

After that we'll be travelling to Prague before returning to Amsterdam for New Years Eve and a few days recovery before flying home. We'll be back in Australia on January 6th.

I want to wish you all (and your families) a very merry Christmas and a happy and prosperous New Year!

I will put some of my photos up on the web when I get home.

Cheers!

Joe


----------



## kooka1956 (21 December 2004)

sOUNDS LIKE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT TIME jOE. ENJOY!!!!!!
Have a great festive season. Regards KOOKA


----------



## nto (21 December 2004)

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.

Woo hoo. one more day of work and a 2 week break =)

Norm


----------



## Tric (6 January 2005)

hey Joe Blow "the little devil"

great to have you back our 'wise leader',



> I am leaving tomorrow for a long awaited holiday with my girlfriend backpacking around Europe. I will be gone until January 6th




hope you had a truly great holiday, we missed you.


----------



## Joe Blow (6 January 2005)

Hi Tric! 

Thanks for the welcome back.  

Yes, I did have a great time, even though we were travelling on the cheap (out of necessity). We took a lot of photos along the way and some of them turned out quite well. After I go through and resize them I will put some up on the web so anyone who is interested can take a look. 

Travel is a lot of fun but it's good to be home.

 Our cats missed us.


----------

